# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  GNOME Bug Day Training, March 20th, 2007

## bapoumba

From the Ubuntu-Women mailing list:
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/000680.html
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/000681.html

Selected quotes from Susana:



> The GNOME Bugsquad[1] will have a Bug Day[2] from Wednesday, March 21,
> 16:00 UTC to March 22, 05:00 UTC in #bugs on irc.gnome.org.
> 
> You don't need to be a developer. You don't need to know anything about
> programming. Everyone is welcome!





> In order to encourage more ubuntu-women to get involved in the upcoming
> GNOME Bug Day, ubuntu-women is hosting a little session on how to start
> triaging for GNOME in #ubuntu-women on March 20th starting at 21:00
> UTC


Everybody welcome to join!

http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events
http://live.gnome.org/Bugsquad/TriageGuide

----------

